# hochregallager ansatz



## erwin2010 (9 August 2010)

Hallo

Im Rahmen eines Projektes sollte ich ein Hochregallager mit 2  Hubsystemen (eins zum Ein- und das andere zum Auslagern), mit Hilfe von  S7 zu entwerfen. Mein Problem ist es einen Ansatz zu entwickeln. Ich  habe mir überlegt die Ein- und Auslagerung mit SCL zu realisieren, doch  weiß ich nicht, wie ich in SCL die Verfahrwege zu den "freien Plätzen"  programmiere und mir die vergebenen Plätze merke/speichere.

Würde mich über jede Hilfe freuen.


----------



## volker (9 August 2010)

grundsätzlich würde ich hier mit einem 2-dimensionalen array of struct abrbeiten welches dann ja auch die wirklichkeit wiederspiegelt. im prinzip wie ne excel-tabelle. evtl kommt noch eine dritte dimension hinzu wenn du an der xy-position auch noch in die tiefe gehen musst.

schau mal auf meine hp. da liegt ein beispiel für ein 2d hochregallager. allerdings in fup/awl geproggt. aber als 1ste orientierung sicherlich nützlich.

http://lischis-home.dyndns.org/files/SPS/S7_Bausteine/dirindex.php


----------



## maxpapa (9 August 2010)

wir machen unsere lagerverwaltung mit 2 datenbausteinen .
vorgegeben ist die anzahl der lagerplätze (z.B. 100)


DB1:
struc
array[1..100]
  X-Koo    Int/Dint    
  Y-Koo    Int/Dint    
end_struc 

jeden Lagerplatz mußt du dann fest einlernen/einprogrammieren

DB2:
struc
array[1..100]
 status   int      0-frei ,1-belegt,2-gesperrt
 Typ      int      0-Palette,1-Kabeltrommel,2-was dir sonst noch einfällt,...
 Merkmal3 ...
 Merkmal4 ...
end_struc


mit SCL kannst du dann sehr einfach auf jeden Platz zugreifen.

gruß maxpapa


----------



## erwin2010 (10 August 2010)

Hey,
danke erstmal für eure Antworten.
Habe da noch eine Frage wegen dem DB Baustein mit der X-Koo/Y-Koo.
Wenn ich ein 2D Array mit 9 Feldern habe, muss ich dann für jedes Feld die Koordinaten angeben oder ist das die größe des kompletten Feldes?


----------



## maxpapa (13 August 2010)

hi,

entschuldigung für die späte antwort,war unterwegs(beruflich ).

wenn du ein lager mit 9 plätzen hast , mußt du für jeden einzelnen platz die koordinatan angeben.(9x X-Koo , 9x Y-Koo)
die koordinaten für das gesamte lager zur lagerverwaltung sind nicht relevant ; es zählt nur der einzelne platz.

wenn du deinen datenbaustein mit "Daten-Ansicht" betrachtest , siehst du das.

gruß maxpapa


----------

